# Need a female singer for my skeleton quatet



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

The song is FANTASTIC!!! Can't help you with the female part. I was not gifted with a singing voice.


----------



## Spooky1 (Oct 19, 2008)

PM my wife (RoxyBlue) on the "other" forum. She's a singer and might be willing to try this.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd so love to sing this... but I don't think I'd be very good (love to sing, but I don't think I'm that great.)  LOVE the song!

Hi Spooky! I didn't know RoxyBlue was a singer! COOL. Say hi for me.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

If any female vocalists are worried about their singing pitch, I can autotune them to pitch perfection. 
I can also greatly adjust the entire pitch of any voice with very little distortion. Just leemee know!


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes, I have auto-tune capabilities that I use on all my own vocal tracks because I can't carry a tune in a bucket! So no worries if you sing a little flat or don't consider yourself a good singer. I am looking for the quality of the voice, not the right notes.

The trick is, pick a note and stick with it, right or wrong, it doesn't matter, just come close. It can be adjusted later, but try not to waver on an individual note. That makes it harder to correct later and leaves you sounding "mechanical"

I will contact anyone who is remotely interested by PM and we'll see if we can put something together.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

You're looking for a Jennifer Tilly mixed with a little Judy Garland right? Anyone ladies out there that have a similar voice....It will help Bob out!


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Something like that. A nice female voice with a little bit of 'little girl' mixed in. A playful, happy voice.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Frankie's Girl came through!!

Give this a listen:

http://halloweenbobshaunt.com/CrematoriumFinalMix.mp3

That's her doing the lead vocals!

NICE WORK Frankie's Girl!!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

HalloweenBob said:


> Frankie's Girl came through!!
> 
> Give this a listen:
> 
> ...



Wow HalloweenBob that's excellent!
And Frankie's Girl...Awesome Job!

I can also envision this song sung in an OTR male lead too!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha that's great Frankie's Girl


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Aw, thanks! I can't believe how good Bob made me sound! It is a really great song, too!


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Great job Frankies Girl, sounds great!! Now Halloween Bob .........Video!!!!


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

What is OTR?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Maybe he means the Old Time Radio style?


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

The video is still a ways away, but rest assured, it will be here!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Fantastic job!!!! I love it. Sitting of the edge of my seat waiting for video!!!


----------



## Jess-o-Lantern (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't sing at all, but I often get told that I sound like a kid. If you ever need a voice (not singing) let me know.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Wow, So much talent here at the HF!! Love it! Congrats to HalloweenBob and Frankie's Girl on a true hit! *


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

A star is born!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job Frankie's Girl you did that spot on it sounded great. HalloweenBob you did a great job to! Can't wait to see it put all together!


----------

